# Highgate Hill fixie rides



## zimzum42 (8 Aug 2007)

Wasn't there a group that met and did this on Thursdays, organized on the C+ site?


Is it still going on?

Climbed it today when I had to go to Finchley, and reckon it would be fun racing a bit!

48x16, was starting to remember what joy ergopower used to be............


----------



## peejay78 (8 Aug 2007)

i fancy another go.

i started the thread off, others ran/rode with it, then it migrated to londonfgss.


----------



## zimzum42 (8 Aug 2007)

Any of them still riding it?


----------



## Wogan (9 Aug 2007)

I remember the first one, although I was just a spectator by virtue of a) being dreadfully unfit and  having 20 gears to play with. I was amazed that anyone could make it up Highgate Hill on a fixie and the speeds attained on the way back down to Swiss Cottage were impressive...even suicidal in some cases.

It looked like a laugh, so I'm going to build meself a singlespeed/fixie for the winter. Target: complete the course by the end of the year without blowing up or slamming it into a bus stop. 

Thanks for the conversion chaps. Thaps.


----------



## zimzum42 (10 Aug 2007)

Did it again today, it can be a bit of a slog, 48x16 isn't the easiest thing for it.

I decided to descend toward archway today. Was seriously quick, new brake pads in a few weeks!


----------



## 73inch (26 Aug 2007)

Its mainly the guys on London Fixed Gear and Single speed www.londonfgss.com. There's a thread on there where most of the regulars post to ensure that they're not going to be billy no-mates, as I don't think its quorate every week.


----------



## peejay78 (26 Aug 2007)

i don't post there very often. some of the contributors are really full of it, very precious and pretentious - whilst pretending not to be. 

they come up with good ideas for rides though.


----------



## hichakhok (29 Aug 2007)

hills are easier on fixed. i do highgate hill on 82" on my commute every work day. Far more hairy coming down esp with no brakes.


----------



## peejay78 (29 Aug 2007)

isn't an 80 or 82 on the big side?

i'm having a freak out - how do i work out the gearing? i thought i knew how but now i have grave doubts.

hills our your friends.


----------



## peejay78 (29 Aug 2007)

they might still ride...


----------



## zimzum42 (29 Aug 2007)

That's one hell of a ride, check the map link, LOL!!!!!!


----------



## peejay78 (29 Aug 2007)

i think that's the route i originally plotted! on the first ride we did i nearly stacked a pedestrian in kilburn. i regularly do that loop when going round regent's park.


----------



## zimzum42 (29 Aug 2007)

The link I clicked on was in Gloucester.......


----------



## peejay78 (29 Aug 2007)

oh - well that is quite a ride, yes.

gosh. might pass...


----------



## skut (5 Sep 2007)

I'm up for another go whenever you're ready 

peejay - you are right - some of the londonfgs lot are full of it.


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Sep 2007)

Let's do it, a cycle-chat fixie race on the same/similar route!


----------



## BringMeMyFix (6 Sep 2007)

Just in case anyone unfamiliar with the area gets lost and asks for directions, it's Highgate Hill WEST that you're looking for.

Highgate Hill is steeper and shorter, but it's got a few sets of lights on it, and the traffic's worse.


----------



## peejay78 (8 Sep 2007)

hi mr fix, you've strayed from elsewhere...

in lfgss style:

i did this ride before anybody else, so know where it goes...

are you riding on sunday?


----------



## BringMeMyFix (9 Sep 2007)

Hello Sir - yeah, saw link and needed a breather from all the po-facedness and foppery 

Er, I've just got back from a 45 mile ride on my geared bike, down through Crystal Palace and out into the North Downs; quick experimental ride up White Lane (aka Titsey Lane, aka Bec Hillclimb) in 39x19 and then back home. Weather was perfect, roads pretty clear, and it's fantastic getting from Old St out into beautiful rolling countryside and back again, all between 8.30 and 11am.

Did you go out anywhere today? I may try to drag my wife out on her SS later, and stick the childseat on the back of my (fixed) Inbred. Riding with a kid on board is a whole new universe of cycling...


----------



## peejay78 (9 Sep 2007)

i went out and played polo today, it was very much fun indeed, and the weather was awesome. 

i saw someone yesterday in london fields with a child on the back of a red fixed wheel bike.


----------



## BringMeMyFix (9 Sep 2007)

Went for a walk this afternoon (having got bored of bad hair days and attacked myself with a number 1 clipper), and went past the polo - looks challenging. I think I saw a large Fuji that had been polo-ized...? Wasn't really feeling sociable, so we (wife + baby with ridiculous shock of blond hair) hurried off to Ambala to get some Indian sweets. Chocolate-covered barfi makes life worth living.

Bumped into a bloke on a fixed with a tag-along yesterday in Fortune Park. Turned out we both knew so-and-so, and had worked at so-and-so, and raced for a while at so-and-so. And so it goes...


----------



## RPM (9 Sep 2007)

shame you didn't pop down to the TOBP..


----------



## peejay78 (9 Sep 2007)

sounds idyllic. the polo was fun... until i took the skin off a lady's arm in a collision. i am kind of cross with myself for not making it to TOB, but there's just not enough hours in the day to do all this riding.


----------



## RPM (9 Sep 2007)

picking on girls..

tusk tusk..


----------



## BringMeMyFix (9 Sep 2007)

Would've been nice to get down there and see the action, but bike time's all hillclimb training at the moment, and social stuff is at the whim of our son's erratic body clock. Great that Mark Cavendish got some glory after his jinxed TdF.


----------



## peejay78 (10 Sep 2007)

he can't have any complaints about TdF, it taught him a lesson i think. he's had an amazing season, and may get a few stages on the road here.


----------

